# Is your 8+-yr-old Golden set in his/her ways?



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Abbey (our 11 year old that passed away this past December) was very set in her ways for about the last 3 or 4 years of her life. For example, she expected her walk when we got back from taking care of the horses every morning. She wanted her breakfast and dinner at the same times each day. She wanted to be out on the deck in the evening - etc. etc. I also noticed that as she got older, she understood more and more english. It was amazing how many phrases and words she knew as an older dog compared to when she was younger.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy just turned 4 yesterday and she's already set in her ways. She has her routine and expects and loves that routine. She likes to sleep til noon, go outside and spend the afternoon chasing birdies & squirrels, play with Abby and go for a walk as soon as Mommy hits the door at 5 p.m. She goes for a short walk with Daddy in the backyard at bedtime so that she can pee. And then she wants her small snack of kittie food.

We're in the process of moving (in fact, tomorrow) so her routine has been disrupted. She's not real thrilled about things changing but we've spent a lot of time at the new house and she seems real comfortable there already. She hasn't had many walks the past week or so because of all the work involved in preparing the new house for the move and packing.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday Buffy! Hope you had a good day.

Congrats on the move Mom. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I think all dogs like routine but don't underestimate the golden oldies! When we got Jenna last year at age 7, she had to learn the way our household runs. She adapted very quickly to our routine. But when we change for some reason, she goes with it easily.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree with Brandy'sMom - when we first got Charlie, he slept in our bedroom. Now with his intensive training, we've kicked him out. The first few days, he kept sneaking back in, looking very confused but now he understands - he goes straight to his "own" room at night. They can adapt a lot more easily than the younger ones.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

I think Chester has always been set in his ways, but I can tell he's getting even more set in his ways in the last year. 

If I turn down a street other than what I usually turn on, Chester will turn his head the direction of our usual street as though he's thinking, "She missed her turn." He can't stand to drive on any street that he's not familiar with. And at the petsitter's house, he doesn't want to stay in any other area than the one he's used to. And those are just a few samples. Hee, hee. I love that big guy. I thiink the whole thing is interesting.

Cheryl


----------

